# Dove hunting



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Got this dove the day before yesterday while doing some plinking with my 'light slingshot' only 14lbs drawweight, (bands 25mm-20mm x 8'' x .65mm double) I spotted a dove in my backyard. 
So I grabbed some .38 leadballs and approached it, once I was within range 10yards I took a shot and the ball flew over the dove, spooked it and it flew away. Only to perch approx 30yards away on an electrical wire, slowly I approached it again and once I was within my comfortable range (8 -10yards), I pulled back, took aim, then released...

"Smack" I hit it, I watched as the dove dropped to the ground. When I came up to it, it was out stone cold (the .38lead punch a gaping hole through its chest. Anyway I'm really happy with this lil snack I gained. I'm surprised that at such a light draw, they still shoot those .38s through birds. Here's a pic


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Josephlys,

Great discription of your hunting, as I read it seemed to me that I was there with you. I really enjoyed your writing.

Is that an inca dove?? It looks to me, if it is, no wonder why I felt like if I was there at your hunting. I do the same as you when I do hunt inca doves. Great shooting, thanks for sharing. Saludos







.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Xidoo, this is a peaceful dove actually. Quite common but not super abundant like sparrow/ pigeons here. They however can be found in large flocks in paddy fields or plantations. Its crop was full of grass seeds, unlike city pigeons which eat god knows what.
I'm hoping to do some pigeon hunting in the urban jungle soon. Which is in town 40min drive away. Wish me luck


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this account. That .38 lead is a good compromise for pigeon sized birds. It shoots fast, but has enough mass to pack a good punch when it hits. Best of luck on your next venture.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I'm think of trying 1/2'' hexnuts that weigh 7-8g each. I just bought a bag of em'. 2kg= 250 hexnuts. They are really cheaper than lead, and I'm sure they'll be deadly.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mmmmmm Tasty.

Nice shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

josephlys said:


> I'm think of trying 1/2'' hexnuts that weigh 7-8g each. I just bought a bag of em'. 2kg= 250 hexnuts. They are really cheaper than lead, and I'm sure they'll be deadly.


I am sure they will be! All those corners seem to do quite a number on game.

By the way, I meant to comment on your 14 pound draw weight ... which you characterized as a "light" slingshot. Were you just being facetious, or were you serious? I find 14 pounds to be about the MAXIMUM I want to draw on a slingshot!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yes they were really 14lbs at the time. I had been practicing with them for a couple of days prior to the unexpected dove encounter. I'm sorry I forgot to mention but those bands were a little worn when I shot the dove. They were showing slight signs of tearing at the pouch, but I thought this was not really alarming as they were still shooting good.

My fresh band set is actually 17-18lbs draw, but flatbands tend to wear out much faster than tubes.* What I was trying to say was, I am surprised that with such a lightdraw, flatbands are still capable killing doves with ease*. Rest assured that I'd be putting on a fresh bandset for pigeons. Sorry I had not cleared things up earlier. You are very observant Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up! I am afraid that 17-18 pounds would be beyond my comfort range with my arthritis. Properly set up with the right bands (or tubes), I can get 175-200 fps with 7-8 gram ammo at my draw length, but with a draw of only 14 pounds or so. That is quite adequate for taking pigeon, quail, and similar game. And with headshots, it will be fine for rabbit. You are right, though, that the flatbands do not have the life of the tubes. I am working on faster setups with tubes, and will report that elsewhere.

In the meantime thanks again for your account ... it was a pleasure to read. Best of luck on future hunts.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

No problem Charles, and thanks for reading.


----------

